# Alle Instanzen auf einen Blick



## Superbolzer999 (19. April 2010)

Also ich hab hier mal alle mir bekannten Instanzen mit den mir bekannten Levelbereichen angegeben.
Hoffe, dass hier noch viel ergänzt wird, damit wir eine Liste aller Innis hinbekommen!!!

Mondklamm (Höhle der Prüfungen)  LV10
Karge Höhlen (?)  LV10+
Arkane Kammer des Sathkur  LV18+
Windmühlenkeller  LV20+
Verlassene Abtei LV22+
Ruinen des Eiszwergenkönigreiches leicht  LV35+
Gräberstadt der Spiegel  LV35-38+
Mystischer Altar  LV40
Schrein von Pasper  LV45+
Ruinen des Eiszwergenkönigreiches schwer  LV50
Höhle der Zyklopen  LV50+
Schrein von Kalin  LV50+
Schatzhöhle  LV50+
Herz des Ozeans  LV52-55
Halle des Überlebenden  LV55+
Höhle des Wasserdrachen  LV55+
Der Ursprung  LV55+
Zurhidonfeste  LV55+
Hort des Dämonendrachen  LV55+
Kerker von Dalanis  LV57+


----------



## Esperli (20. April 2010)

Also eig hast ja alle erwischt, ausser der Zurhidonfeste (55+), weiß aber nicht ob das wirklich eine Ini ist und "Alptraum von Varanas" (50+). Ansonsten sind das ja auch nicht alles richtige Inis, oder wolltest du nur alles auflisten wo ein Portal vor ist? Also für mich ist ja eine Ini nur etwas wo die Gruppe alleine drinne ist und niemand anderes. Stürmhöhe, Königinnenkammer (50+), Blutige Gallerie.... etc. sind ja öffentlich zugänglich.
Mystischer Altar ist so ab 40+


----------



## Superbolzer999 (20. April 2010)

Wäre nett wenn du mal alle auflisten würdest die deiner Meinung nach keine Innis sind, bin mir da nämlich auch net so sicher.
Bist du dir aber sicher, dass Blutige Gallerie öffentlich zugänglich ist? Da sind doch ganz normal Bossgegener, Portal ist auch da und dachte das wäre für Sechsergruppen, war aber noch nie drin so gesehen...


----------



## Esperli (20. April 2010)

Folgende Aufgelisteten Instanzen sind keine echten Instanzen sondern auch für Leute ausserhalb der Gruppe zugänglich:

Blutige Gallerie
Seele der Sturmhöhe
Königinnenkammer

Bei Alptraum von Varanas bin ich mir nicht sicher. Hab da zwar noch nie jemand anderen gesehen, aber hab mal sowas im Chat vernommen.


----------



## Superbolzer999 (30. April 2010)

Danke für die Beiträge, ich hab das mal geändert in der Liste.
Kann mir noch jemand sagen ob filgende Instanzen wirklich Innis sind und ab welchem LV die sind?

Zurhidonfeste
Alptraum von Varanas
Karge Höhlen (wie heißt hier die Inni?)


----------



## Esperli (30. April 2010)

Karge Höhlen ist auf Characktere der Stufen um 10 angelegt, ob die Ini wirklich so heißt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## Esperli (1. Mai 2010)

"Kerker von Dalanis" Level 57


----------



## Superbolzer999 (3. Mai 2010)

is der kerker in dem neuen gebiet?


----------



## Esperli (3. Mai 2010)

Richtig, der Eingang ist in Dalanis, hab den schon gesehen, hab aber wieder vergessen wo der war ^^

Aber bitte nicht mit der Kanalisation von Dalanis verwechseln, das ist nämlich keine Instanz. Zur Kanalisation ist der Eingang in dem östlichen äußeren Ring von Dalanis in einer Vertiefung.


----------



## Serona (18. Mai 2010)

Es fehlen noch:

Zurhidonfeste (Lvl 55)
Halle des Dämonenfürsten (Lvl 55)

Außerdem sind einige Levelangaben zu hoch angesetzt:

Gräberstadt der Spiegel (Lvl 35)
Ruinen des Eiszwergenkönigreiches leicht (Lvl 35)
Mystischer Altar (Lvl 45)
Schrein von Pasper (Lvl 45)


----------



## .Take. (18. Mai 2010)

MA kann auf keinen Fall 45 sein... MA ist 40, denn es gibt auch einen Titel den man dort nach dem töten von Dorlos bekommt (nicht immer) aber nur wenn man lvl 40 oder weniger ist...


----------



## Superbolzer999 (18. Mai 2010)

So hab das mal geändert wäre dankbar wenn weiter Beiträge kämen z.B. ab wann Mystischer Altar jetzt genau ist.
Und ist Hort des Dämonendrachen die gleiche Inni wie Halle des Dämonenfürsten oder sind das zwei unterschiedliche?


----------



## .Take. (18. Mai 2010)

MA quests kann man allesamt schon locker mit lvl 40 machen, und man schafft die ini auch mit einem lvl 40er team

Achja, der MA Boss Dorlos ist lvl 43, also wird die ini wohl ab lvl 40 sein, mit 50 geht die auch schon leicht solo (man muss nichtmal so brutal gepimpt sein, reichen schon crapstats)


----------



## Fireofwar (27. Mai 2010)

Was is mit Verlassene Abtei? is des keine ini?


----------



## Fabbas (27. Mai 2010)

Der Eingang zum Kerker von Dalanis ist am Ende der Kanalisation von Dalanis am äußeren Ring in/um Dalanis. Also quai eine Instanz in der Instanz. Recht nerfig wenn man sich dort keinen Portpunkt setzen kann und jedes mal den ganzen Weg durch die Kanalisation nehmen muss.

Zur Abtei kann man sagen das es eine Instanz im Levelbereich ab ca. 22-23 ist. Der Endboss droppt zwar Loot mit Levelvoraussetzung von 25 aber mit ner guten Gruppe kommt man auch schon früher durch.


----------



## quero59 (21. Juni 2010)

Muss man sich zum Kerker durchprügeln oder kommt da unbehelligt hin? Ich will mir nur mal die Händler dort anschauen...


----------



## Esperli (21. Juni 2010)

Also um zum Kerker zu kommen musst du dich durch die Kanalisation prügeln/schleichen. Welche Händler du meinst weiß ich nicht, allerdings stehen die Fuzzis die die Mementos eintauschen auf dem Marktplatz von Dalanis.

@ Verlassene Abtei
Die ersten Quests gibt es ab Level 17 oder 18, also kann man auch ab dem Level da rein. War selber mit einer Gruppe zwischen 18 und 26 drinne und ging, abgesehen von einigen Todesfällen, komplett. Würde daher bei der Levelangabe immer den Level nehmen ab dem die erste Quest ist, und nicht ab wann das Ding locker machbar ist, sonst wäre MA auch nicht 40. Der Drop ist allerdings wirklich erst ab Level 20/21 zu gebrauchen.


----------



## quero59 (21. Juni 2010)

Ja, die Memento Händler meinte ich - insbesondere den, der Fusionssteine mit wählbaren Stats gibt. Irgend jemand erzählte, dass der Anfang Kerker sei.
Aber schau mich erstmal auf dem Marktplatz um, danke. 

Edit: Der Fusionssteinhändler war tatsächlich vorm Kerker Eingang. Da stehen auch die Händler mit den Lvl 57 Sachen.


----------



## Superbolzer999 (6. Juli 2010)

Hi mal wieder,

also Leute wäre schön wenn ihr hier beim Thema bleiben würdet und neue Instanzen hier postet.
Frage an alle: Ist die Kanalisation von Dalanis jetzt ne Inni oder nicht? Die gleiche Frage stell ich zu der abby.


----------



## NayZ (31. Juli 2010)

Superbolzer999 schrieb:


> Also ich hab hier mal alle mir bekannten Instanzen mit den mir bekannten Levelbereichen angegeben.
> Hoffe, dass hier noch viel ergänzt wird, damit wir eine Liste aller Innis hinbekommen!!!
> 
> Mondklamm (Höhle der Prüfungen) LV10
> ...


----------



## NayZ (31. Juli 2010)

ihr habt alle noch jade tal vergessen^^


----------



## Superbolzer999 (3. August 2010)

Hi,
ist Jade-Tal eine neue Inni?
Ist mir nämlich nicht bekannt, wäre nett wenn du Zone und Levelbereich (so´weit du das weist^^) noch angeben könntest.
Danke
mfg
Superbolzer


----------



## Esperli (3. August 2010)

Es gibt keine Ini die "Jade Tal" heißt, im Jade Tal ist die Ini mit dem Namen "Der Ursprung" und diese Ini ist schon von Anfang an aufgeführt gewesen. Und neu ist die auch nicht, die gibt es immerhin seit Chapter 2.


----------



## Aerial.s/u (9. August 2010)

Die Ini in der Kargen Höhle, heißt auch - Karge Höhle.
Die Verlassene Abtei ist eine Inztanz. Ab etwa 20 mit guter Gruppe machbar.
Die Blutige Galerie ist AUCH eine Inztanz. (der Graf ist z.B. da zu finden). Ebenso wie die Abby mit guter Grp und 20 machbar.

Was ich anzweifel ist die Windmühlenkeller-Angabe. 
Man kann da zwar schon verhältnismäßig zeitig rein - aber mit lvl 18 ist das schon ganz schön happig.
Ich würde mindestens 25 sagen.


----------



## Minusman (16. August 2010)

Im Jade Tal ist der Ursprung !!!


----------



## Esperli (16. August 2010)

Minusman schrieb:


> Im Jade Tal ist der Ursprung !!!



Das wissen wir auch schon...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabaluga33 (30. August 2010)

Hi, wo findet man "Arkane Kammer des Sathkur LV18+"? Hab ich bislang noch nie von gehört oder gesehen......


----------



## LB97 (5. Oktober 2010)

Die ist in der Sascilia Steppe.. würde sagen westlich oder links-mitte


----------



## xXsharpaloXx (24. Oktober 2010)

Wo ist den die Ini Arkane Kammer des Sathkur

würde mich über Antworten freuen


----------



## Esperli (24. Oktober 2010)

Um die Arkane Schatzkammer zu betreten, müssen alle Quests von Krummbein erfolgreich abgeschlossen sein.
Die Bedienung der Weltsuche setze ich jetzt mal voraus, wer nicht weiß wie sie funzt, im Spiel unter Hilfe nachschauen und lesen.
Wenn man alle Quests für Krummbein erledigt hat, sollte man sich in der Gegend einigermaßen auskennen und auch einen großen blauen Strudel nicht übersehen können.
Sucht halt selber ein bisschen.


----------



## Eglaf der Heiler (18. November 2010)

Mal als Ubdate
Hinzugekommen sind die Instanzen 

Arena der Warnokburg (60)
Tempel von Rakisha (60)

Bald kommt noch eine neue Instanz raus die soll, sowie Frogster es mitteilte,

Grabmal von Kawak 

heisen.


----------



## Esperli (19. November 2010)

Schön das du uns die Neuigkeiten mitteilst, hier alles nochmal etwas genauer und (hoffentlich) mit weniger Fehlern.

Arena von Warnorken (58), Südlichen Janostwald
Tempel der Raksha (60), Nördlicher Janostwald

Sandsteinbote im Norden der Kettenküste (Rabenfeld) öffnet bei seinem Tod ein Portal durch das man zum Boss Sandfürst Sesphiroth (63) gelangt. 

Im Grabmal von Alimus (Südlicher Janostwald) gibt es dann noch den Eingang zu einem Boss, dessen Name mir jetzt nicht einfällt. Glaube aber das war keine richtige Instanz, nur sowas wie Königinnenkammer.


----------



## Daywarriorchief (21. Februar 2011)

Wenn man von der Kanalisation von Dalanis zum Kerker von Dalanis möchte, einfach Ailics Gehilfe gleich hinter dem ersten Portal ansprechen.
Der portet euch direkt zum Eingang des Kerker bzw. zu den Memento-Händlern


----------

